# Country/ State / Republic



## francisgranada

What's the term for "State" (as a political formation), "Republic" and "Counrtry" (in the sense of a land or state) in your languages and what's the origin/etymology of these words?


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian

*ország* - country (_littterally_ _cca_. "lordship", derived from _úr_ = lord)
*állam* - state (derived from _állni_ = to stand)
*köztársaság* - republic (_littterally_ _cca_. "common company/society")


----------



## DenisBiH

Bosnian

country - _zemlja _or_ država_ (in Medieval Bosnia there was the term _rusag_, borrowed from you Magyars  )
state - _država_
republic - _republika_

Država is derived from držati, "to hold". Zemlja is a term which also means Earth, earth, land etc.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

state - estado, from Latin status, probably from the verb stare, to be, to stay, to be located
country -país, from French pays, derived from Low Latin pagensis, from Latin pagus, district, canton, community
republic - república, from Latin res publica (public thing)


----------



## DearPrudence

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese:
> 
> state - estado, from Latin status, probably from the verb stare, to be, to stay, to be located
> country -país, from French pays, derived from Low Latin pagensis, from Latin pagus, district, canton, community
> republic - república, from Latin res publica (public thing)


Thanks, Jazyk, that makes it easy for *French* 

*country: un pays
**state: un état*
*republic: une république
*


----------



## Maroseika

Russian:

State - *государство *< государь (king) < господарь (knight) < господь (lord and the Lord) < *hostipotis (landloard) from *hostis - guest and potis -  powerfull. This is a cognate of Latin _hospes _ and English _hospitality_.

Republic - *республика *(transliteration of the Latin _res publica_).

Country - *страна *< сторона (side) < Proto Slavic *storna (space, cognate of Latin _sterno _- to cover with, _stratum _ - couch) < PIE *ster-n (to broaden).


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*:

_maa_ (country, ground, land, soil...) < probably Uralic
_valtio_ (state) < _valta_ (power, cf. Swedish våld, Danish vald...)
_tasavalta_ (republic) < _tasa-_ (equal) + _valta_


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*1a/* *State (a sovereign political power)*: «Κράτος» ('kratos _neuter noun_); Classical neuter noun «κράτος» ('krātŏs)-->init. _strength, might, power_ later _State_; Ionic Greek «κάρτος» ('kārtŏs), Aeolic Greek «κέρτος» ('kĕrtŏs). PIE base *kar-/*ker-, _hard_.
*1b/* *State (an area having its own government and forming a federation under a sovereign government, as in the US)*: «Πολιτεία» (poli'tia _f._); Classical feminine noun «πολιτεία» (pŏlĭ'teiă)-->init. _condition and rights of a citizen, citizenship_ later _state, administration, government, polity_. In Greek the US is United «Πολιτείες» (poli'ties _feminine pl._). PIE base *pel-, _enclosed space, citadel_.
*Country*: «Χώρα» ('xora _f._); Classical feminine noun «χώρα» ('xōră)-->init. _space, room_ later _country, place_ with obscure etymology.
*Republic*: «Δημοκρατία» (ðimokra'tia _f._); Classical feminine noun «Δημοκρατία» (dēmŏkră'tīă)-->_popular government, power of the people_; compound formed with the joining together of the masculine noun «Δῆμος» ('dēmŏs)-->init. _district, country, land_ later _the inhabitants of such a district/country/land, the people_, PIE base *dā-, _to divide_ + «κράτος» (see 1a). Greek does not make dinstinction between republic and democracy.


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish:

Country = *Ülke* (Etymology unknown)
State = *Eyalet* (Etymology unclear)
Republic = *Cumhuriyet* (From Arabic: a mass of people)


----------



## DenisBiH

Rallino said:


> State = *Eyalet* (Etymology unclear)



We have it also, as a historical term from the Ottoman times. Here's what this says:



> _tur._ eyalet ← _arab._ ̕äyālä


----------



## Rallino

DenisBiH said:


> We have it also, as a historical term from the Ottoman times. Here's what this says:



Ah thanks for the information.

Hvala!


----------



## Orlin

In Bulgarian _country = държава, страна_ (for their etymology see answers for Bosnian and Russian). The word _state_ is translated the same as _country_ if independent states are meant; for states forming large federations like USA, Mexico, Brazil, India we use _щат_ (from German _der_ _Staat_): the state of Texas = щатът Тексас.
_Republic_ is _република_ - obviously derived from Latin.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

state: *stát* from Latin _status_;
republic: *republika* from Latin;
country/land: *země* from Proto-Slavic *zem'a of PIE origin, related to Latin _humus_;


----------



## Maroseika

Polish is one of very few languages using a calque of Latin _res publica_: 
*Rzeczpospolita *(rzecz - thing, affair, cause; pospolita - common).

Rzecz < Proto-Slavic *rekti - to speak < PIE *rek- - to define, to dispose.
Pospolita < sроɫu (together) < *polъ (half, side) < PIE *(s)p(h)el- - to cut, to split.


----------



## Maroseika

*Ossetyan*

State - *padcaxad *[padzahad] < padcax (king) < Persian padsah (padishah) < pati (mighty) + shah (king).
Pati < PIE *poti - head of family (cognate of Latin potis - mighty)
Shah < Old Persian _kshayathiya _(king), cognate of Sanskr. kshatra - dominion.

Country - *bæstæ *< *upastra (cf. Ancient Indian upastha - bosom).


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch :
- country: *land*
- state: *staat*
- republic : *republiek (*_Commonwealth -* Gemenebest)*_


----------



## tyhryk

In Ukrainian:
state - держава 
republic - республіка descends from res publica
country - країна descends from край (land)


----------



## francisgranada

DenisBiH said:


> ... in Medieval Bosnia there was the term _rusag_, borrowed from you Magyars ...


 
This is interesting also from the linguistical point of view, because the term _r*u*sag_ maintains a more archaic form of the proper Hungarian _ország_ (the oldest written form of this word is _ur*u*zag_). 



> state - _država .... _Država is derived from držati, "to hold" ...


 
This word is also interesting, because it existed in most (perhaps in all) of the Slavic languages, even if in some of them it's practically not used today. A term like this exists also in Hungarian, i.e. _tartomány_ (derived from _tartani_ = držati = to hold), but this term was historically used rather in the sense of _province _or_ territory_ belonging to (or_ held by)_ an other kingdom or empire.


----------



## Frank78

state - Staat (Latin: status)
republic - Republik (Latin: res publica) or "Freistaat" (seldom used; lit. free state)
country - Land (Germanic: landa, landam) - "Land" is also used to refer to the German states (Bundesländer)


----------



## tyhryk

francisgranada said:


> This word is also interesting, because it existed in most (perhaps in all) of the Slavic languages, even if in some of them it's practically not used today. A term like this exists also in Hungarian, i.e. _tartomány_ (derived from _tartani_ = držati = to hold), but this term was historically used rather in the sense of _province _or_ territory_ belonging to (or_ held by)_ an other kingdom or empire.


Yeah, I think Ukrainian word *держава* (state) also provides from "to keep/to hold a power", from the verb "держати" = to hold, to keep. But in Ukrainian the verb "to hold" translates _тримати.
_Another version of the province of "держава" is that держава (in Old Slavic - держъ) was a symbol of the prince's power, perhaps like some scepter or mace or something like that.


----------



## Maroseika

tyhryk said:


> Yeah, I think Ukrainian word *держава* (state) also provides from "to keep/to hold a power", from the verb "держати" = to hold, to keep. But in Ukrainian the verb "to hold" translates _тримати.
> _Another version of the province of "держава" is that держава (in Old Slavic - держъ) was a symbol of the prince's power, perhaps like some scepter or mace or something like that.


According to Max Vasmer держава < держать - to own, to possess, to keep (like in держать собаку - to keep a dog).
So primarily держава is just a possession.
As for the scepter or mace it is скипетр and not держава. Держава is a sphere with a cross.


----------



## tyhryk

tyhryk said:


> Another version of the province of "держава" is that держава (in Old Slavic - держъ) was a symbol of the prince's power, perhaps like some scepter or mace or something like that.


Excuse me for my little mistake, but Ukrainian word *держава *(state) descends from Old Slavic word _държа _which means _влада_ (power). And _держава _was also a symbol of the prince's power (like some scepter as I said earlyer).


----------



## tyhryk

Maroseika said:


> According to Max Vasmer держава < держать - to own, to possess, to keep (like in держать собаку - to keep a dog).
> So primarily держава is just a possession.
> As for the scepter or mace it is скипетр and not держава. Держава is a sphere with a cross.


I'm very sorry ms Maroseika, but is it держать or скипетр a Ukrainian word??? No, it isn't. These words are Russian. And I told about UKRAINIAN words, ok?


----------



## Maroseika

tyhryk said:


> I'm very sorry ms Maroseika, but is it держать or скипетр a Ukrainian word??? No, it isn't. These words are Russian. And I told about UKRAINIAN words, ok?


Do you mean Russian and Ukrainian держава's have  different origin or meaning? Otherwise I cannot understand what's wrong with my message.


----------



## tyhryk

Ms Maroseika, You can also read this article in Russian about _держава_ as a symbol of prince's power: 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Держава


----------



## Maroseika

tyhryk said:


> Ms Maroseika, You can also read this article in Russian about _держава_ as a symbol of prince's power:
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Держава



Many thanks (even though I'm not Ms) for you kind advice.
But what for?


----------



## elirlandes

Irish is as follows...

Country - Tír
State - Stát
Nation - Náisiún (when referring to a political entity) Cine (when referring to a people)
Republic - Poblacht

State and nation appear to have been imported into Irish which would make sense as they are concepts which themselves were imports. Old Gaelic society was related more to the land and to tribal/clan/family ties. [perhaps cine is related to kin in English?]


----------



## Nizo

Frank78 said:


> state - Staat (Latin: status)
> republic - Republik (Latin: res publica) or "Freistaat" (seldom used; lit. free state)
> country - Land (Germanic: landa, landam) - "Land" is also used to refer to the German states (Bundesländer)



*Esperanto* parallels German and Dutch for these concepts:

country = lando
state = ŝtato
republic = respubliko


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: In our language "Country" is "Bansa", "State" is "Estado"(Spanish origin) but " Samahang Lalawigan" is acceptable. "Republic" is "Republika"(Spanish origin) but "Pambansang Pamahalaan/Pamunuan" is good alternative.


----------



## apmoy70

elirlandes said:


> ...Nation - Náisiún (when referring to a political entity) Cine (when referring to a people)...


A similar dinstiction we have in Greek too:
*«Έθνος»* ('eθnos, _neuter noun_) is the political entity (in antiquity it described the community of people sharing common language, religion, customs); from the Classical neuter noun «ἔθνος» ('ĕtʰnŏs), PIE base *swedh-no-,  expanded form of *swedh-, _custom_.
*«Γένος» *('jenos, _neuter noun_) is the community of people with common ancestry; Classical neuter noun «γένος» ('gĕnŏs)-->_race, stock, kin, _PIE base *gen-, _to procreate.
_Γένος, Cine, Kin_ are cognates
_


----------



## HUMBERT0

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese:
> 
> state - estado, from Latin status, probably from the verb stare, to be, to stay, to be located
> country -país, from French pays, derived from Low Latin pagensis, from Latin pagus, district, canton, community
> republic - república, from Latin res publica (public thing)


It's exactly like Spanish estado, país, república.


----------



## ThomasK

mataripis said:


> Tagalog: In our language "Country" is "Bansa", "State" is "Estado"(Spanish origin) but " Samahang Lalawigan" is acceptable. "Republic" is "Republika"(Spanish origin) but "Pambansang Pamahalaan/Pamunuan" is good alternative.


I'd like to hear more about the precise meaning of 
- _bansa_ : can it also refer to e.g., arable land (_I have 20 acres of land_) ?
- _samahang lalawigan_ : can you translate that literally, or use the words in non-political ways?  
- _pamahalaan/ pamunuan_ : id. ? (Is there a common _pam_- element? Does it perhaps refer to 'common' (as in _commonwealth_, a translation of res-publica, I believe)?


----------



## DenisBiH

ThomasK said:


> - _pamahalaan/ pamunuan_ : id. ? (Is there a common _pam_- element? Does it perhaps refer to 'common' (as in _commonwealth_, a translation of res-publica, I believe)?




I don't speak Tagalog but this seems like affixation, here's for pa- + -an.


----------



## Favara

Catalan:
Country - _País_ /pa'is/
Nation - _Nació _/na'sio/
State - _Estat_ /es'tat ; ez'tat/
Republic - _República_ /re'publika/

As a sidenote, we Valencians sometimes say _la cosa pública_ ("the public thing", res publica) with the meaning of "politics".


----------



## Fernando

Please, note that, in Spanish (and I would say in all Romance languages) the terms are ambiguous (and politically charged):

- Country (vg., United States) could be translated as País or Nación 
- State (vg. executive, judicial and legislative powers of U.S.) is certainly Estado, and  Alabama, Alaska or Bavaria are "estados federales" and Spanish State subdivisions are called regions or (politically) "comunidades autónomas".
- Republic (non-monarchy) is "república", but, as Favara has said, we sometimes use the ethimological meaning "la cosa pública" (<res publica)="politics".


----------



## إسكندراني

*Arabic*
I have to be a little careful; these terms change from one place to the next. Generally:
Country
 بلد balad (also means settlement, village. Not generally used officially. EG بلاد المغرب العربي countries of the Arab Maghreb).

State
دولة dawlah (sovereign state).
ولاية wilaayah (subdivision of a sovereign state. EG الولايات المتّحدة alwilaayaat-ul-mutta7idah=united states)
There exist many other words for subdivisions in Arabic, which vary in level from one country to the next.

 Republic
جمهوريّة Jumhuuriyyah (as noted above, from جمهور jumhuur = the masses)


Regarding Turkish (State=eyalet), it could originate from عيالة (translit. 3iyaalah - the final h becomes t in Turkish & Farsi) which means 'dependency' in Arabic, but if it was ever used in Arabic then it is archaic and is no longer used in this context.


----------

